# how much ? raw diet and veggies



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I feed my dogs a raw diet and I there is many ways to feed our dogs but how much meat and veggies should you feed a working dog I feed them now about 

500 gr of meat
and about 200-300 gr of veggies and flakes 
1500gr fat 

I feed now 6 days a week 2-3 days of green tripe and the rest meat and bones for three other days


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> I feed my dogs a raw diet and I there is many ways to feed our dogs but how much meat and veggies should you feed a working dog I feed them now about
> 
> 500 gr of meat
> and about 200-300 gr of veggies and flakes
> ...



500 grams of meat and 1500 grams of fat? ?

500 grams of meat and 200-300 vegetables? ?

These numbers don't make sense to me. Could you check your numbers?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

PS
It's the size (weight) of the dog and his activity level (and metabolism) that dictate the calories needed. The dog can be playing fetch; "working" doesn't really mean anything in this context. 

The biggest factor is the dog's weight.


But you don't mean that you are feeding 60% of the meat's weight in vegetables, right? And three times the meat in fat!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

in general it is 2.5 % of the IDEAL dog's weight that should be fed per day (divided in 2 or 3 meals is best) or also this table below

*Feeding percentages*

2.0 % For weight loss or sedentary dogs
2.5 % Maintain Weight
3.0 % For slight weight gain
3.5 % For significant weight gain
4.0 % Growing Puppies/Kittens
4.5 - 10 % For very young puppies/kittens

ie, my male ideal weight is 103lbs x 2.5 = 2.575 lbs of meat/day
my female ideal weight is 78lbs x 2.5= 1.85 lbs meat/day 

Also remember that the ratios(bones:musclergans) do not need to be met in a single day, but over a period of time, especially if you are doing the species appropriate diet over the BARF


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mider I think you might find there is no one answer fits all for what you are asking. 

Maureen whats your reasoning for thinking ”(divided in 2 or 3 meals is best)”


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Got my male sick by feeding one large meal of 3lbs meat/bone. He couldnt digest it and puked it up the next morning and was sick for a few days after that...learned the hard way...actually thought he obstructed on a bone...took to the vet for xrays....vet said it was too much at once, but didnt say anything negative against raw....no obstructions, just too much at once that cuased an enteritis


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> 500 grams of meat and 1500 grams of fat? ?
> 
> 500 grams of meat and 200-300 vegetables? ?
> 
> These numbers don't make sense to me. Could you check your numbers?


one dog weighs about 40 kgs 
other female weighs 24 kgs

1500 gr of fat is wrong I meant 100-150 gr of lamb fat

the male gets about 800 gr a day 
female about 700 gr a day


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> PS
> It's the size (weight) of the dog and his activity level (and metabolism) that dictate the calories needed. The dog can be playing fetch; "working" doesn't really mean anything in this context.
> 
> The biggest factor is the dog's weight.
> ...


Yes I think so



Maureen A Osborn said:


> in general it is 2.5 % of the IDEAL dog's weight that should be fed per day (divided in 2 or 3 meals is best) or also this table below
> 
> *Feeding percentages*
> 
> ...


thanks8-[


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know if one bad experience would make me feed two or three times a day. Everything I learned so far isn’t for several small meals a day for a dog. But whatever works for you


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Mider I think you might find there is no one answer fits all for what you are asking.
> 
> Im sure youre right
> 
> Maureen whats your reasoning for thinking ”(divided in 2 or 3 meals is best)”





Maureen A Osborn said:


> Got my male sick by feeding one large meal of 3lbs meat/bone. He couldnt digest it and puked it up the next morning and was sick for a few days after that...learned the hard way...actually thought he obstructed on a bone...took to the vet for xrays....vet said it was too much at once, but didnt say anything negative against raw....no obstructions, just too much at once that cuased an enteritis


My GSD male got this stomach bloat a few years ago


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I know in a species appropriate diet canines would probably only eat once a day. I prefer to feed twice a day because my hounds are working dogs for SAR/LEO that could get called to work at any time, and I don't want for one of them to have had a huge meal and then be asked to go run a big trail. Not only do I think it would just be tough to run on a full stomach, I know it can also be a predisposing factor to bloat.

But that's what works for me.

As far as the original posters question about veggies and meat, my understanding is if you are going to feed veggies (which some people say is unnecessary), the majority should be meat/bone and only like 10 percent veggies (?).. I know I am a bit off on my percentages, I mostly just do meat. Make sure you mix and match your fruit and veggie colors, and I don't know if it applies to the veggie mix but I know if you feed raw and kibble you are supposed to feed them at different times because of the different digestion rates.


----------

